# What is your favorite Disney movie?



## meltink

i was thinking about bringing out some Disney movies to watch? which ones should watch?


----------



## ToddyLu

Nemo so you can see Mr. Ray!!


----------



## santadog

Well, I don't think the BATB blu-ray has left our player since we bought it home last week.....

My all time favorites are (unfortunately) not Disney --

My favorite Disney flicks would include: 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea, Lady and The Tramp, Mulan, The Rocketeer, and any Pixar flick (except Bug's Life)


----------



## Experiment_626

_Mary Poppins_ is my favorite movie.

Make with the Blu-ray already, Disney!


----------



## Scampi

Snow White


----------



## wicked.witch.of.wdw

My favorite's The Hunchback of Notre Dame <333  The music and the scenery are GORGEOUS, and the characters are awesome.


----------



## figment_jii

For Disney animated movies, my favorites are The Lion King and Beauty and the Beast.

For Pixar movies, my favorites are Ratatouille and Wall-e.


----------



## ~Serenity~

My favorites are:

Beauty and the Beast
Aladdin
Pirates of the Caribbean
Robin Hood
The Aristocats
Mulan
The Princess and the Frog
Monters Inc.
A Bugs Life

Haha just to name a few. I have more though.


----------



## pmw1718

My favorite is the Hunchback of Notre Dame..  has a great soundtrack also, which I keep in the van


----------



## benny02

Alladin and Princess and the Frog are very good movies that I have watched and will recommend you to watch as well for they present lovely fantasy tale of princes and princesses.


----------



## fanhost

Yeah..That's true.These are really amazing movie. I also like them..:


----------



## sailorstitch

My top favorites.

Aladdin
The Lion King
Lilo & Stitch
Oliver & Company
The Black Cauldron
A Goofy Movie
Newsies

sailorstitch


----------



## Hal Gurtner

Top five Disney movies:


*Beauty and the Beast*
*The Jungle Book*
*Dumbo*
*Fantasia*
*The Lion King*

Top five Pixar movies:


*Monsters, Inc.*
*WALLE*
*Finding Nemo*
*Up*
*The Incredibles*
(Caveat:  I still have yet to see *Toy Story 3*.)


----------



## novadrag

I love Mulan and Hercules. Great great films. As for Pixar really u can't go wrong with any of them


----------



## 916chipndale

toy story 1,2,3 snow white and the seven dwarfs, lion king, cars, incredibles, fox and the hound, ugly dachshund, bugs life, ratatouille, and alot others.


----------



## Disney Von Drake

Pine Eye.


----------



## JoeyInWonderland

Animated:

*Sleeping Beauty*. Absolute masterpiece and neck in neck with Alice in Wonderland.

Live Action:

*Bedknobs and Broomsticks*. This movie was such a HUGE part of my childhood.

Pixar:

*Finding Nemo*. No question. Brings me to tears every single time.


----------



## KingLouie7

From the obvious dept, my favorite movie is (guess...) The Jungle Book!  I Wanna Be Like You and Bare Necessities are _by far_ my favorite Disney songs.


----------



## kristina87

Lady and the Tramp has always been my favorite, I love everything about it. VEEERRY close second is The Lion King - its epic. Beauty and the Beast and Pocahontas round up the top 4.


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

Just finished monsters inc. Twice.LOve it!


----------



## Arenita

Fantasia.


----------



## kmk86

Beauty and the beast and cinderella. Between the two I cant decide which one I like better


----------



## scarscar93

The Little Mermaid, undoubtedly.


----------



## chessie

I think the trolls are hijacking this thread but  My favorite DISNEY animation is Jungle book. Pixar would be Toy story 3. It was the perfect ending to the toy story. My favorite live action has become Swiss family Robinson. I bought the remasterd a few months ago and I think its a fantastic movie.


----------



## StitchAquarius

I have most Disney films and all of Pixar on DVD.  The ones I don't have are films I either refused to see in theaters or ones I've outgrown.  My favorites though are Beauty and the Beast, the Lion King, Lady and the Tramp, Peter Pan (my favorite villain is Captain Hook) and Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## kristina87

chessie said:


> I think the trolls are hijacking this thread but  My favorite DISNEY animation is Jungle book. Pixar would be Toy story 3. It was the perfect ending to the toy story. My favorite live action has become Swiss family Robinson. I bought the remasterd a few months ago and I think its a fantastic movie.



Yeah agreed, really annoying


----------



## THE3jsmom

My fave Disney movie all time is Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## kalvin

I love the movie BEAUTY AND BEAST..It's really an amazing movie..!!


----------



## WeLuvDiz

Beauty and the Beast


----------



## mike7184

The Aristocats
The Princess and the Frog
Monters Inc.
A Bugs Life
Beauty and the Beast
Aladdin
Pirates of the Caribbean
Robin Hood​


----------



## MadiPan

1. Peter Pan
I can't put the rest in order, but they include Mulan, Sleeping Beauty, The Little Mermaid and Aladdin.


----------



## DarlingDisneyGirls

1nemo 
2lion king:opcorn::
3beuaty and the beast


----------



## captaindavidhook

My all time fav is the Lion King, which I think also happens to be the best walt disney film of all time..two more of my favorites are the Fox and Hound and Peter Pan...Fox and Hound I saw as a little boy x-amount of years ago. It was such a great story and movie. I loved it! As far as Peter Pan goes, well Captain Hook makes that movie, that is why. He is the greatest Captain of all time, imo.


----------



## captaindavidhook

MadiPan said:


> 1. Peter Pan
> I can't put the rest in order, but they include Mulan, Sleeping Beauty, The Little Mermaid and Aladdin.



Yes another Peter Pan fan!


----------



## terbethk

Disney Movies:
1. Little Mermaid
2. The Great Mouse Detective
3. Lilo andStitch
4. Sleeping Beauty
5. Cinderella

Pixar movies
1. Toy Story (...and 2...and 3)
2. Finding Nemo
3. Monsters Inc.
4. Wall E
5. Cars


----------



## mike7184

Transporter
Harry Potter
The Great Mouse Detective
Monsters Inc.


----------



## m-tinkerbelle

Our favorite disney movie is and will always be The Little Mermaid.


----------



## TheAC29

Top 5 Classic Disney Movies:
1. *The Lion King*
2. *The Little Mermaid*
3. *Aladdin*
4. *Beauty and the Beast*
5. *Mulan*

Top 4 Pixar Films:
1. *Toy Story (1, 2 and 3)*
2. *Cars*
3. *Wall-E*
4. *Monsters Inc.*

God, I miss these classics.


----------



## brocklesnar69

*Disney:*
Beauty and the Beast
Pinochio
Peter Pan

*Overall:*
Top Gun
Halloween
Raiders of the Lost Ark
The Terminator/T2
Rocky 1-6 (IV is favorite of the bunch)
Forrest Gump
The Shining
Signs
Aliens
Mission: Impossible
007 (Pretty much all of them)
Titanic
Batman Begins
Inception
The Town
Toy Story 3
Miracle
Rudy
Remember the Titans
Misery


----------



## brocklesnar69

Add to my list:

John Carpenter's The Thing 
American Graffiti
Breakfast Blub
King Kong '33 & '76
Star Wars 4-6
Lord of the Rings


----------



## mike7184

American Beauty
Titanic
Lion King


----------



## bobmrshl

My all time favorite movies are:

1. All Star Superman
2. The Lion King
3. Despicable Me
4. Megamind
5. Toy Story 3


----------



## brocklesnar69

I've got to add:

The Great Mouse Detective
The Sword in the Stone


----------



## Bi-winning

No order...

*Disney: *
Aladdin
Lion King
Mulan
Alice in Wonderland

*Overall:*
Pulp Fiction
Farewell My Concubine
Battle Royale
Kill Bill
Doctor Zhivago
Gone With the Wind
The Wolf Man
Drunken Master II
Titanic
Shawshank Redemption
Schindler's List


I'm a film buff, the list could go oooonnn...


----------



## wittyheroine

For Disney movies my favorites are: Beauty and the Beast, Sleeping Beauty, and Alice in Wonderland. As far as other movies go I love Casablanca, 10 things I hate about you, and The Wizard of Oz.


----------



## BabyGirlSelene

My Favorites are:
1. Lilo & Stitch
2. Snow White
3. Mulan
4. The Little Mermaid


----------



## dicelees

Top Six (I can't pick just five) Disney Animated Movies:
1. Beauty and the Beast
2. The Great Mouse Detective
3. Robin Hood
4. Sleeping Beauty
5. The Three Caballeros
6. The Aristocats

Top Five Movies:
1. Newsies
2. Gone with the Wind
3. Lord of the Rings
4. Sabrina (1954)
5. Titanic


----------



## forsakenoswald

My favorite all time movies:
1.) Rain Man
2.) Shawshank Redemption
3.) The Graduate
4.) Awakenings
5.) Juno
6.) True Grit (newer)
7.) Star Wars
8.) Saving Private Ryan
9.) Forrest Gump
10.) Anchorman

My favorite Disney movies:
1.) Tarzan
2.) Aladdin
3.) The Incredibles
4.) Toy Story 3
5.) Toy Story 2
6.) Mulan
7.) Sky High
8.) The Lion King
9.) Who Framed Roger Rabbit
10.) Enchanted


----------



## adtillma1

My top 5 Disney movies are:
1) Pete's Dragon
2) Darby O'Gill and the Little People
3) Swiss Family Robinson
4) The Lion King
5) The Little Mermaid


----------



## Pluto the Pup

Top 5 Disney animated films:
Beauty and the Beast
The Three Caballeros
Alice in Wonderland
Sleeping Beauty
Lady and the Tramp

Top 5 Pixar films:
Toy Story 1, 2 & 3 (ok, I know that's 3 right there)
Monsters, Inc
Finding Nemo
Cars
A Bug's Life

Top 5 Disney live action films:
Pirates of the Caribbean (the first one)
Miracle
Parent Trap (the original)
Enchanted
The Shaggy Dog (the original)

My list changes all the time, though.  Love them all.


----------



## RichieRich13

Being adopted since i was 2 months old (im 34 now) i think Meet the Robinsons is my favorite. it just holds that special place for me.


----------



## LittleKittyMarie

Top faves:

Beauty and the Beast
Sleeping Beauty
The Great Mouse Detective
The Aristocats
Robin Hood


----------



## princess_ariel_85

so so hard.... lol

The Little Mermaid is my fave, always has been. 

I also love Robin Hood, BatB, Lion King, Pocahontas, Hercules (I love pegasus, Hades and the Muses), Sleeping Beauty, Lady and the Tramp ( I love 'he's a tramp') & Alice in Wonderland. Also I never really liked Mulan the first time I saw it - but now I love it.


----------



## delovely

I have quite a few but Alice in Wonderland is my all time favorite. 

I also love Sleeping Beauty, Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs, Cinderella, Lady and the Tramp and Enchanted.


----------



## ChrystalUnicorn

My fave Disney movie is Toy Story 3


----------



## thegoof213

Hercules is my favorite but most are great just not the ones that go straight to dvd thier terrible


----------



## JessBreen

Of course I love all the Disney Princess movies! However, Beauty and the Beast will forever be my favorite


----------



## liamkelly

I'd say Lilo and Stitch  I love everything about that movie.


----------



## Noah

My favorite was Aladdin. Great voice overs, great songs, romantic, and happy.
Noah


----------



## mickey'sbff

Top five Disney Moves
1.Little Mermaid
2.Lion King
3.Tangled
4.Beauty and The Beast
5.Peter Pan

Top five Pixar Movies:
1.Monster's Inc
2.Finding Nemo
3.Toy Story 3
4.Up
5.Toy Story 1


----------



## okkp

The lion king is my favorite .


----------



## okkp

Tarzan was cool too


----------



## CharlotteLaBouff

I like a lot of Disney movies and can't pick just one, these are some of my favorites, in no particular order: 

* Sleeping Beauty
* The Aristocats
* Alice in Wonderland (animated version)
* Beauty and the Beast
* Enchanted


----------



## >Ash<

wow i love watching disney films if im going to walt disney i must watch!!!


1) Pirates Of The Caribbean - series (love the third one with the sound clip from the ride dead man tells no tales lol) 

2) The Haunted Mansion  - not eddy murphy's finest but i love anything haunted mansion

3) Peter Pan

4) Snow White

5) Whinnie The Pooh

6) Tower Of Terror - good old movie with Kirstin Dunst

7) sitch

8) monsters inc

9) toy story

10)  roger rabbit


----------



## LudwigVonDrake

1. Almost Famous (2000)
2. Singin`in the Rain (1952)
3. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (2004)
4. Topsy Turvy (1999)
5. Manhattan (1979)
6. Sunrise (1927)
7. Memento (2000)
8. Children of Men (2006)
9. Lola (1961)
10. Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban (2004)

A few others:

Swing Time (1936)
The Shop Around the Corner (1940)
The Big Sleep (1946)
Sweet Smell of Success (1957)
Vertigo (1958)
The Umbrellas of Cherbourg (1964)
The Thin Red Line (1998)


----------



## mousterpiece

No particular order: The Shawshank Redemption, Monty Python and the Holy Grail, The Red Shoes, Singin' In The Rain, Duck Soup, There Will Be Blood, The Dark Knight, Ratatouille, Pan's Labyrinth, Children of Men, The Treasure of the Sierra Madre, and Raging Bull.


----------



## meggiebeth

*Top 3 Disney Movies (For Me)* 

1) Mulan
2) Beauty and the Beast
3) Pocahontus


----------



## AngelStitch

My favorites are:

1. Lilo and Stitch
2. Lion King
3. Cars
4. Ratatouille
5. Bolt


----------



## Disney Von Drake

Two Thousand Maniacs!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khBi-euTXrE


----------



## nelsonheell

My favorite movies are:
1. Psycho,
2. Pirates of caribbean,
3. Titanic,
4. Avatar,
5. Underworld.


----------



## plyeng2ff

The Lion King


----------



## dontcallmeprincess

OK, quite a list here, but: 

*Disney Films*
1. The Little Mermaid
2. Tangled
3. Enchanted
4. The Rescuers (DS now sings Rescue Aid Society perfectly) 
5. Hercules 

*Pixar Films*
1. Toy Story 2. (DS won't let me watch the first one anymore, as Jessie's not in it.  )
2. Toy Story 3
3. Ratatouille
4. Up
5. Wall-E

*Non-Disney Films* in no particular order
Megamind
Psycho (*The original, not the crappy 1998 remake) 
North By Northwest (Hitchcock, forgotten the year) 
It (Clarence Badger, 1927)
Fight Club (David Fincher, 1999)
Being John Malkovich (Jonze, 2000)
Sliding Doors 
Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind (2004)
Moulin Rouge
The Corpse Bride (Tim Burton) 
Romeo And Juliet (Baz Luhrman's version)


----------



## Skeleton Jack

I really hope I can pick more than one!
1. Nightmare Before Christmas
2. Pirates of the Caribbean (all of them!)
3. Lion King
4. Robin Hood
5. Fox and the Hound

Probably morebut my brain seems a little slow today!! haha


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Walt Disney Created:

1.Snow White
2.Cinderella
3.Peter Pan
4.Phinoccio
5.Dumbo or Sleeping Beauty

Non Walt Disney created films:

1.The Lion King
2.Beauty and the Beast
3.Aladdin
4.The Little Mermaid
5.The Princess and the Frog

Pixar:

1.Toy Story 3
2.Toy Story 2
3.Toy Story
4.The Incredibles
5.Cars 2


----------



## DisneysPrincess25

tangled
lion king
little mermaid


----------



## kgoodb00

My favorites are now Tangled and Finding Nemo! Could watch them over and over and over again, every day!


----------



## Starclassic

My favorite Disney movies are Mary Poppins, Snow White, and Beauty & the Beast.

Of the Disney/Pixar films, my favorites are all 3 Toy Story movies, both Cars movies, and Finding Nemo.


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

My favorite is Life Size


----------



## FireyFate

I can't imagine picking just one... but I just saw Beauty in the Beast in 3D, and it was incredible.  LOVE the background paintings in 3D.


----------



## meggiebeth

* Beauty and the Beast
* Tangled
* Cinderella
* Sleeping Beauty
* Hunchback of Notre Dame
* Pocahontus
* Mulan
* Princess and the Frog
* Aladdin

Too bad a lot of these movies aren't available in the UK... the Disney Store hasn't had Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty and the Hunchback of Notre Dame 'in stock' for months and months. I'm not sure if it's the same in the US but I really want to buy them!


----------



## esteer

Pocahontas!


----------



## AliceLondon

Very hard question but if I had to choose 1 I'd be The Little Mermaid!


----------



## AryaForQueen

Mulan or Lilo and Stitch are great


----------



## EsmeCullen

It is a tie between Aladdin and Newsies


----------



## Raoul

My favorites are the Lion King (the musical production is also astonishing!), Tangled and Brother Bear.

The music in these movies is just magnificent!


----------



## maui13

Aristocats, Nemo, and Toy Story


----------



## KingK12

I really like The Lady and The Tramp as well as The Lion King!


----------



## Emma1987

Mary Poppins, Anastasia, Beauty & The Beast

And who can forget good ol Toy Story!


----------



## Atlas722

Swiss Family Robinson
Fantasia
The three Toy Story movies
The Love Bug movies, including the one with Lindsay Lohan.
The original Parent Trap.


----------



## katerina

The Little Mermaid and Beauty and the Beast


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

My favorite Disney movie would have to be Peter Pan. I do love all of them though, especially all the Pixar movies!

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## Phil'sFrontier

I dont think anyone has mentioned this one yet...Definitely my all time fav disney movie is 'The Sword in the Stone'
I would love to see it in bluray.


----------



## killerseams

My favourite disney movies list is written below :-
- National Treasure 3
- Magic Kingdom
- Swiss Family Robinson
- John Carter


----------



## lily2124

It's a tie between Mulan, Tangled, and Fantasia!


----------



## Amyjackson

Aladdin is my all-time favourite Disney movie. I watched it when I was a kid and I still remember the story. I feel like to watch the movie again after replying to this post


----------



## BelleBriarRose

Beauty and the Beast will always have a special place in my heart, but I always categorize them by the different styles (e.g., my live action favorite is Mary Poppins, my favorite Pixar is Up, and my favorite modern classic is Tangled).


----------



## MissAshley85

Sorry I can't pick just one-

Disney: The Little Mermaid, Sleeping Beauty and Beauty and the Beast

Live-Action: Freaky Friday (original), The Parent Trap (original) and Enchanted

Pixar: Up


----------



## 2Guys1Mouse

Double feature with Sword in The Stone/The Black Cauldron.


----------



## Agrabah

Definitely Aladdin, as if that wasn't obvious enough. The Princess and the Frog comes at a close second.


----------



## Rockislander

Love seeing other people's favs - really shows that Disney knew how to please a wide audience! 

Because I'm a little OCD  and love a good list, here are my favorites:

Animated Classic (pre 1980)
1. Alice in Wonderland 
2. Cinderella
3. Shorts from Silly Symphonies (Goofy's How-To's, Donald in Mathematical Land, etc.)
4. Adventures of Icabod & Mr. Toad

Animated Modern (post 1980)
1. Tangled
2. Lion King
3. Aladdin
4. Nightmare Before Christmas

Live Action
1. The Parent Trap (w/ Haley Mills)
2. Mary Poppins
3. Freaky Friday (w/ Jodie Foster)
4. Honey I Shrunk the Kids

Pixar
1. Toy Story(all)
2. Monster's Inc.
3. Finding Nemo
4. Wall-E


----------



## twinkl

I always forget that Nightmare Before Christmas is Disney affiliated, so that definitely goes on my list of favourites (or almost anything by TB). 
Alice in Wonderland has always been a favourite of mine too, 
and last night I watched Ratatouille which was pretty cute.


----------



## Friendly Frog

I love the Silly Symphonies! 

In no order;
Cars (1)
Toy Story (1)
Monster's Inc
Ratatouille
The Nightmare Before Christmas
Tower of Terror ( But I wish Steve Guttenberg had toned the acting down a little )


----------



## mrgriffiths

Finding Nemo, Tangled, Peter Pan, The Little Mermaid and of course Fantasia!!!!


----------



## figment_jii

Nicholas1 said:


> My favorite Disney movie is.
> 1)Magic Kingdom
> and
> 2)John Carter.



When did "Magic Kingdom" come out?  Was it a documentary about the Magic Kingdom?


----------



## gis

I like most all of the princess movies.


----------



## piratehookspixiedust

The Little Mermaid is my all time favorite. It was the first movie I ever went to a theatre to watch. Just my daddy and I went and I sat on his lap through the entire thing. 

I LOVE Tangled. My boys even love it. The Lion King and Beauty and the Beast are definitely high up on the list too. Pirates of the Carribean (all of them) are amazing. Jack Sparrow may be my very favorite Disney character ever!


----------



## lovelysnowwhite

Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs, especially since I've gotten older I can appreciate it more. I also love Enchanted, Lady and the Tramp and Cinderella.


----------



## AlexJohnson240

My top favorite Disney movie was Aladdin. But, a decade later, after viewing Pirates of the Caribbean, that bumped Aladdin out of the "top favorite" spot for me. Reason is due to this flick being geared more towards adults and perhaps tweens for violence and gore. Regardless, Aladdin would always be my favorite. I'd recommend it to anyone, as it delivers entertainment to anyone of any age.


----------



## rainynight

It would be a toss up between Beauty and the Beast, Tangled, The Little Mermaid, Aladdin, and The Lion King.


----------



## SnowMaryBelle

Mary Poppins, especially from the moment they jump into the chalk pavement picture and the whole "Jolly Holiday" sequence.


----------



## danim

mine has to be who framed roger rabbit followed closly by 20000 leagues and toy story


----------



## davmill

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang

Snow White

Lion King


----------



## orca91

the Newsies
Beauty n the Beast 
Lion King


----------



## MLLynch

I have two favorite Disney movies, Beauty and the Beast and The Lion King.

Michele


----------



## disneygal626

Alice In Wonderland, the 1951 version is probably my favorite Disney movie, but The Rescuers and Monsters Inc are up there too.


----------



## Nathan2100

I like to watch Snow White this is great movie and my most favorite movies...
Disney movies are all the best but this one is very great movie


----------



## Jungle mansion

My favourite movie always used to be Aladdin because my favourite princess is Jasmine. Then it became The Little Mermaid and now its Tarzan. Its always changing!!


----------



## organikz

If Pixar is included - then I have to go with the Toy Story series just because of how well-developed the characters are.  

If they aren't, then I'm going with Fantasia, just because of how awestruck it left me as a kid.  I was mesmerized by the dancing broom/Mickey scene and would watch it ad nauseam.


----------



## EpcotGirl3998

Alice in Wonderland (1951 version) and Peter Pan


----------



## blearbear4

Beauty and the Beast! Belle inspired me to teach myself to read and that movie is just a masterpiece!


----------



## Disneydude97

I like em all!


----------



## waffles77

Tangled is the one that I could watch over and over again.

Pirates is probably my favorite live action.


----------



## ke3d98

The Hunchback of Notre Dame <333, Pocahountas, The Little Mermaid, Beauty and the Beast


----------



## Sydney89

I have several but I'll divide them up in three categories  

Animated - The Rescuers

Live Action - The Parent Trap 2 (sequel not the remake!)

Pixar - Up


----------



## Bree89

Top 3 Animated:
Beauty and The Beast
Lion King
Lady and The Tramp

Top 3 Pixar:
Up
All of the Toy Story movies lol 
Wall-E

Top 3 Live:
Parent Trap(remake)
Princess Diaries
Any of the Pirates movies lol


----------



## bellaally

Pixar toy story three
Animated the little mermaid
Live action the avengers


----------



## kasedroz

My top 5 favorite Disney movies

The Little Mermaid 
Tangled
The Lion King
Aladdin 
Enchanted

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## baldy6060

Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## DisneyAllyC

Goodness here I go.
1. Tangled
2. Beauty and the Beast
3. Finding Nemo
4. Meet the Robinsons
5. The Lion King


----------



## LAAllenRN

The Little Mermaid...my all time favorite!

ºoº Leigh Anne ºoº


----------



## bellaally

My faves are:

Toy story 3 
Little mermaid
Tangled 
Finding nemo
Toy story 2
Toy story 1
Princess and the frog


----------



## Andrewmorris

My top favorites 5 Movie


	Hit & Run

	ParaNorman

	The Bourne Legacy

	Hope Springs

	The Apparition


----------



## Andrewmorris

I have five favorite Romance  movies, i like it romance movie anyone know top romance name share with me


----------



## afle44

My Top 3 Favorites:

Aladdin
Robin Hood
Snow White


----------



## saramorris

My Far Movie 
Lion King, hands down.

Beauty and the Beast and Aladdin are awesome too


----------



## Kelchip10

Beauty and the Beast. Love everything about it.


----------



## StarMoon

I've got a few

Disney Pixar's Up
Beauty and the Beast
The Lion King
Pocahontas
Hercules
Aladdin


----------



## DHK

Fantasia. There's really nothing else quite like it


----------



## GuysIWantACastle

My top 5: 
The Little Mermaid
Beauty and the Beast
Tangled
Enchanted
Toy Story


----------



## william691

Aladdin
And 
Snow White

 for both


----------



## potion2

Aladin, finding nemo...but depends, are you watching it alone or with someone special..etc


----------



## hpfan7

Sleeping Beauty, Peter Pan, Pocahontas...

Sleeping Beauty and Pocahontas because I think the art/animation is beyond gorgeous. Peter Pan because I relate to the whole not-wanting-to-grow-up thing!


----------



## Stisnd6

Aladdin!


----------



## jgh

Peter Pan is my absolute favorite. 

Followed by...The Lion King, Finding Nemo, Pocahontas.


----------



## xipotec

Lilo and Stitch

Nightmare Before Christmas

Monsters inc.

Who can pic just one??


----------



## RichieRich13

There's so many I love. In animated its either Peter Pan or Aladdin. In live films, a toss up of John Carter or Sorcerrors Apprentice...however being adopted I have a very special place for Meet the Robinsons.


----------



## saturdaygirl

anyone who knows me knows it is THE LION KING! but beauty and the beast is tied for first place with tlk, I can't pick between the two. I also love the great mouse detective lol


----------



## RalateMoon

The little Mermaid - i just love the Merfolk Worlds. Im a huge Fan and even collect figures of them. Also love the Prequel: Ariel beginning.  ( all movies that appear mermaids(good or evil) are my favorites)


----------



## dudette

Beauty and the Beast.  The character development in the movie is just like an unanimated film. The depth.  I could go on and on


----------



## melbellex3

Monsters Inc.
Wall-e
Finding Nemo
Up
Toy Story 1 & 3
Ratatouille 

I clearly LOVE Pixar! 

Also... Nightmare Before Christmas, Aladdin, and Meet the Robinsons! Just to name a few...


----------



## keltiesmom

The lion king is my favorite, but Cinderella is a close second.


----------



## imabelle

Beauty & the Beast!


----------



## jillnorman

Mary Poppins.


----------



## Miss Negative

Peter Pan and Cinderella!!!!

To this day, I absolutely LOVE those movies!


----------



## gigi from canada

Finding Nemo.


----------



## peaceloveandmickey14

I love Princess and the Frog, and Peter Pan is my all-time favorite character ever


----------



## Aladar2004

Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## CaliBear

1. Aladdin 2. Mulan


----------



## disneygirl1997

Aladdin. Last year from August to November I watched it every single day. No lie.


----------



## Sorsha

I tend to prefer the "older" movies, so - 

_Sword in the Stone
Robin Hood
Aristocats_
(the original) _Winnie the Pooh
Mary Poppins
Pete's Dragon
Pollyanna
The Parent Trap_

Presently, however, I am in love with _Brave_, for the soundtrack alone!!


----------



## Swissdog2010

The Scarecrow of Romney Marsh....more a series but squeeze em together.


----------



## jameswhite1

Robin Hood and Aristocats are my favorite Disney movies of all.


----------



## rutgers1

Love Disney World, only "like" Disney movies. But my favorite by far is Meet the Robinsons.


----------



## MinnieMeaghan

I love the Lion King, the Princess and the Frog, Sleeping Beauty, and the Black Cauldron. My all time FAVORITE Disney movie is TANGLED!!! And my favorite Disney Pixar is Cars


----------



## PrincessBri12

I have a bunch~

Little Mermaid
Princess and the Frog
Brave
Cars
Aladdin
Hercules
Pocahontas
Tarzan
James and the Giant Peach
The Muppets
The Thirteenth Year
Atlantis: The Lost Empire
I like the Marvel movies, but do they count?


----------

